
Bandsintown on Mashable - knewjax
http://mashable.com/2007/06/08/bandsintown/
======
maxklein
Whoah. That's pretty good stuff you got there. Just one gripe - it's really
not obvious that the bands I am seeing listed there are the bands in my town.

Did you get yc rejected or accepted?

~~~
knewjax
I agree with you about how obvious the meaning of what's showing in the clouds
is, and what the sizing is based on. We have also have had some critiques on
some of the visibility of the links and also the lack of directions or
explinations on what the site actually does. At the same time, our users have
raved about the simplicity once they pass the slight learning curve... so it's
a toss up in my mind, and a balance that we are going to have to think about
once we have more of our core features in place, and can really analyze the
entire user experience.

Rejected. I am sure there will be a lot of successful accepeted and rejected
ycombinator companies in the future though.

~~~
maxklein
Well, personally I believe that it is a fundamental flaw. It's a minor issue,
but it IS an issue, and not a question of philosophy. You should label the box
so that it's clear that the bands in that box are the bands that are in your
town right now.

Remember that you know EXACTLY what your site does. When I visited the site
for first time, I had these few moments of confusion. This is bad with
software. Software should always be instantly clear as to what you are seeing.
Bad software is confusing software. Good software is obvious.

Everything else is okay because one can click to find out how it works, in my
opinion. If you add explanations or not is a thing of philosophy.

By the way, I had one other issue. I live in a city. A big city. The site
showed me bands in other towns that are quite a distance from my city. That
does not make sense to me. Why would I want to go to another town for a
concert when there must be hundreds in my city every weekend?

I ycomb made a mistake rejecting your application. It's not your idea that is
revolutionary, it's your execution. It's an excellent implementation of a
simple function.

I'm not going to use your site, because I don't care that much about concerts
in my town. However, just giving you an idea where else your code would be
useful: A nice tool would be one that shows me what is happening TODAY in my
city, and how popular is it? As in - Dave Chappelle is going to be in Mudds
comedy club, and 100 people are interested in this item. I normally would not
find that out that Dave was in my town, but because others find this
interesting, it floats to the top of the tag cloud. Just an idea for the
future, in case you decide to expand....

~~~
knewjax
thanks for the feedback. I hope to do as much as i can to make it as useful as
posisble for as many people as i can. I appreciate your comments and feedback,
I hope to be able to apply this kind of funtionality to other ideas in the
future as well.

------
knewjax
to sign up before the public launch use "revolution" as your invite code.

------
kyro
Nice design.

